# What are the slow maturing Nigerian dwarf bloodlines?



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

Just wondering my Nigerian doeling aameerah is 9 months and weighs 30lbs but doesn't look thin she seems to be more petite in build. I have attached a photo of her pedigree


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 30, 2017)

not sure but will tag a few others for input.

@OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> not sure but will tag a few others for input.
> 
> @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag



Thank you


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Sep 30, 2017)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> Just wondering my Nigerian doeling aameerah is 9 months and weighs 30lbs but doesn't look thin she seems to be more petite in build. I have attached a photo of her pedigree



In that pedigree, there are three GCH bucks, three GCH does and one SG doe. A couple have LA scores of 91, a couple have 90, and a couple have 84, with the rest in the upper 80's.  Seems like a nice pedigree.  I wouldn't suspect there would be a tendency to grow slowly.  (At the same time, I have to admit that I am basically ignorant in this area of genetics.)

SSS : SM3PINES PT TSABER *GCH*

SS : LITTLE TOTS ESTATE PAUL BUNYAN FS90 (EVE ) @ 05-02

SSDS : SM3PINES JUREN'S SWELL FOOP *GCH*

SSD : BRUSH CREEK HALLELUJIAH *GCH*

SD : DRAGONFLY RY MARDI GRAS FS88 (VEEV) @ 04-04

SDD : FLAT ROCKS HERE FOR THE PARTY *SG* FS90 (EEEV) @ 07-05

DSS : BUTTIN'HEADS LIVELONGNPROSPER FS84 (++E ) @ 04-01

DSSD : BUTTIN'HEADS WEDDING SONG * GCH* FS91 (EEEE) @ 06-02

DS : BUTTIN'HEADS SLIVER ECLIPSE  FS86 (V+V ) @ 01-05

DSDS : BUTTIN'HEADS MOH RISING SON *GCH*

DSD : BUTTIN'HEADS FRISKET FS86 (+VEV) @ 04-06

DSDD : BUTTIN'HEADS PAPERCLIP *GCH* FS91 (VEEE) @ 07-04

DDSS : PHOENIX FARM ONE KNIGHT STAND  FS84 (+VV ) @ 02-04

DDSD : GOTTA B KID N Z BLIZZRD FS87 (VVE+) @ 06-03

DDDS : TINY TOWN HUNTING WITH EMMET FS87 (VVV ) @ 03-03


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> In that pedigree, there are three GCH bucks, three GCH does and one SG doe. A couple have LA scores of 91, a couple have 90, and a couple have 84, with the rest in the upper 80's.  Seems like a nice pedigree.  I wouldn't suspect there would be a tendency to grow slowly.  (At the same time, I have to admit that I am basically ignorant in this area of genetics.)
> 
> SSS : SM3PINES PT TSABER *GCH*
> 
> ...



Thank you and you know more than I do  I had just thought she was tiny, will be getting better photos of her today but here is the one from my avatar and one I took last evening
In the photo that has human legs my 8 year old nephew is holding her


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 30, 2017)

Buttin Heads I would say are slower maturing animals 
Caesars Villa are usually shorter in stature


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Buttin Heads I would say are slower maturing animals
> Caesars Villa are usually shorter in stature


Thank you


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 30, 2017)

I would say that was a generalization though
Always exceptions
I had a Buttin Heads buck ( sadly killed in an accident ) Fortunato
Shares some lineage with your goat
One of his daughters is tiny
A little over 40 lbs at 18 months old
I have 6 month old kids bigger than her
But some of his other kids very growthy


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I would say that was a generalization though
> Always exceptions
> I had a Buttin Heads buck ( sadly killed in an accident ) Fortunato
> Shares some lineage with your goat
> ...


Thank you, guess we will just have to wait and see 
This pic was taken today


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 30, 2017)

She's pretty
She is the same color as Fortunato


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 30, 2017)

I think you can go to the search field and type in Fortunato you will
Find a thread that has a couple of pics of Does on your Pedigree
Paperclip and Here for the Party
Paperclip was an ADGA National
 Champion


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think you can go to the search field and type in Fortunato you will
> Find a thread that has a couple of pics of Does on your Pedigree
> Paperclip and Here for the Party
> Paperclip was an ADGA National
> Champion


Thank you


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

Ok I know this isn't the right post for this but was wondering if I could get everyone's opinion on what I am feeding to help add just a little weight to her (also feeding this to her mom who is due any day between now and 10/9 just double for this doe)
3/4 cup dumor goat pellets
1/4 cup calf manna
1/4 cup boss
1/2 cup oats
1/2 alfalfa pellets
1teaspoon rice bran oil (do not double this they both have just started on rice bran oil)

Also have access to coastal Bermuda hay and browse 24/7 also gets alfalfa/Timothy chopped hay

Thank you for your opinions and critisms (if they come my way) I want to do what is best for them


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 30, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Buttin Heads I would say are slower maturing animals
> Caesars Villa are usually shorter in stature


I was going to say the same thing.

@Bayleaf Meadows the FS does not necessarily tell you much about their size. 
I know an over height ND buck cannot score more than an 89

DRAGONFLY RY MARDI GRAS had an FS of of 88 as @ 4-04  but had a stature score of 19 ! As a two year old it was a score of 14

BUTTIN'HEADS LIVELONGNPROSPER as a yearling buck had a FS of 86 (which is pretty good for a yearling ND buck IMO) and had a stature score of 18
If you look at his whole LA sheet you will see that as he aged he earned more "points" in stature score, but as a 4 year old his FS went DOWN to 84

BUTTIN'HEADS SLIVER ECLIPSE  had the same score as above with the same stature score and 1-05 years old

PHOENIX FARM ONE KNIGHT STAND at 2yrs 2months had a FS of 84
His stature score was 45


GOTTA B KID N Z BLIZZRD at 4-05 had a FS of 79 with a stature score of 34
two years later her FS went up to an 87

This was just an example. I think the "strength" will play a big role.
This is why its important to look at all the numbers, not just the FS. Going over several years worth of LA is also important.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 30, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I would say that was a generalization though
> Always exceptions
> One of his daughters is tiny
> A little over 40 lbs at 18 months old
> ...


I have this sisters buck. I can honestly say he is the complete opposite of his brother and sister.
He was the largest of triplets. He was 69lbs at just over a year, I don't have the height but he is definitely taller.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2017)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> 3/4 cup dumor goat pellets
> 1/4 cup calf manna
> 1/4 cup boss
> 1/2 cup oats
> ...





She doesn't look thin. 
I'd cut all that out and stick with just a good dairy goat feed (Blue- seal or Barlett) 1 cup or so a day
Hay- a mix orchard alfalfa or something similar

Running a fecal will tell you if there are parasites or coccidia that may be affecting growth.
If none then she may be growing slower. Some do, some don't.

BTW- I love her sweet face! She is a cutie. But that face...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I was going to say the same thing.
> 
> @Bayleaf Meadows the FS does not necessarily tell you much about their size.
> I know an over height ND buck cannot score more than an 89
> ...



 Thank you


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Sep 30, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> She doesn't look thin.
> I'd cut all that out and stick with just a good dairy goat feed (Blue- seal or Barlett) 1 cup or so a day
> Hay- a mix orchard alfalfa or something similar
> 
> ...



Thank you I will get one done just as soon as I can get to the vet with my work schedule, she is just as sweet as she looks, she enjoys laying on you for belly rubs.... this pic is of how she likes to lay for them


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Oct 1, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I was going to say the same thing.
> 
> @Bayleaf Meadows the FS does not necessarily tell you much about their size.
> I know an over height ND buck cannot score more than an 89
> ...



What is the FS you are talking about?
 I know about linear appraisal infact I'll be getting to go to one at a local farm this coming spring (really excited to watch and learn) and I can possibly have one of my does appraised at the same time as hers as long as my does are bred to kid before may (the la is done in May at the farm I'd be going to)really hoping aameerah will make weight (I know not likely to gain enough to make it in such short time but one can hope right lol) but if not I will probably have my buckskin doe Cami done


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 1, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> She doesn't look thin.
> I'd cut all that out and stick with just a good dairy goat feed (Blue- seal or Barlett) 1 cup or so a day
> Hay- a mix orchard alfalfa or something similar
> 
> ...


X2
If you feed a balanced feed when you add things you are usually putting it out of balance


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 1, 2017)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> What is the FS you are talking about?
> I know about linear appraisal infact I'll be getting to go to one at a local farm this coming spring (really excited to watch and learn) and I can possibly have one of my does appraised at the same time as hers as long as my does are bred to kid before may (the la is done in May at the farm I'd be going to)really hoping aameerah will make weight (I know not likely to gain enough to make it in such short time but one can hope right lol) but if not I will probably have my buckskin doe Cami done



Final score 
Here is a screenshot from one of links Bayleaf meadows posted
You can see the individual scores and then the FS.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 1, 2017)

I missed the feeding question. I agree with SBC & OFA. Find a good dairy goat feed and they should be good.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you all for the input on feed, I will be getting a bag of Bartlett goat pellets to switch her over to by this coming weekend (the only place that sells it around here closes at 6 monday-friday and I work until at least 6 everyday but they are open Saturday and I'm supposed to be off so  thank you for the info on la and fs @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Oct 3, 2017)

I have gotten a bag of Bartlett pellets and Am in the process of transitioning her to it. I have a question about her mom and I'm not sure where exactly to post it but here goes.
 Her mom is due oct.9th but she has not started bagging up as of today (10/3) is this normal at all? Also she if firm on her left side squishy (for lack of better word) on her right her left side has even gotten "square" seems kinda flat while the other side is round. She still has her ligaments is still acting normal




 These photos were taken Saturday



 

 
Taken today


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 3, 2017)

It looks like she has a little "starter pack". Some does don't get an udder until the day they kid, and sometimes it takes a day to come in. We haven't had this problem, but others have. 

Glad you got the Bartlett. We've had great success using it.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Oct 3, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer is the "starter pack" where she is getting "flat" on one side? Thank you


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 3, 2017)

Oops, sorry. I mean a little "starter pack" udder 

If you place your hand flat under her belly, directly in front/up against her fore udder and GENTLY bounce her you can (most of the time) feel the kids.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Oct 3, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer thanks and sorry I probably should of realized that is what you meant. Her udder is smaller now than when I got her in May....(she had just finished weaning aameerah) I have tried feeling for kids but haven't felt anything. The biggest change is how firm her left side got, Friday it was slightly tense feeling(still kind of squishy) and then Saturday it was firm and today again it was firm. I have placed my hand where you are saying and even that spot has gotten a little firmer, I just can't get over the difference between her right side and her left


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 3, 2017)

The goats left side (when standing behind her and looking toward her head) is rumen.  It will definitely change in firmness and density depending on what/when she ate.  Sometimes you can feel kids on the right side if they are fairly far along.  I will take my fist and push into the right side - sometimes a kid will push back.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Oct 3, 2017)

@frustratedearthmother  thank you,I will have to try both ways of feeling for kids and ultimately just have to wait...


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 6, 2017)

Sweet horizon Nigerians said:


> @frustratedearthmother  thank you,I will have to try both ways of feeling for kids and ultimately just have to wait...


Well she did not kid but has since been vet confirmed bred to the buck I recently sold  should have kids jan-feb from her


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 6, 2017)

yay!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 25, 2017)

My sweet moonpie  she is getting big


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2017)

She is getting big! 

You'll have to start a kidding thread soon! They are always so much fun!


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah I will. How soon before kidding does one usually start a kidding thread? I don't know when she is due exactly, if she bred when I first got the buck she would be due Jan 14th last possible date would be March 13th (give or take) I did notice today her udder is slightly larger than normal, it jiggles more than normal when she walks lol (hate to phrase it like that) and it looks just a little bigger


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2017)

anytime you want


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 25, 2017)

Awsome thanks, I wasn't sure if there was a certain time to or not (certain time = how far in gestation)


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Nov 25, 2017)

Well I made a thread


----------



## JoyfulGoats (Jan 6, 2018)

To answer your original question, I have heard that the Flat Rocks bloodlines have a lot of slow-maturing goats. I have a buckling who’s grand-dam is from Flat Rocks, and he indeed is quite a slow maturer. Both his sire and dam are heavy NDs, but he weighed 23lbs at 6 months old. He only started being interested in the does at 6-7 months old. His two triplet brothers are the same size as him and also late bloomers with the does.


----------



## Sweet horizon Nigerians (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------

